# IUI whilst on IVF waiting list?



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies

We are on the waiting list for IVF due to MF. 
DH had a very low sperm count of 1 million but it had increased to 8 million in January.  He is doing another SA in 4 weeks and i was just wondering if anyone had been given the option of IUI whilst they were waiting on their IVF appt?

Also, can anyone tell me the criteria?

Thanks


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

Hello,

Not quite the same situation as we weren't waiting for IVF but we had IUI with only 2million sperm (was usually around 80million!) and Im now 15 weeks pregnant! I definately think it's worth giving it a go whilst your waiting especially if it's free!
Best of luck
xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you so much Clairey and fantastic news on the pregnancy! So who knows... if we keep trying things could happen before IVF  

Apparently our PCT doesn't offer IUI only IVF?!?!  Bizarre!  Ho Hum!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Not all PCT's offer IUI, I know Manchester/Greater Manchester didn't when we lived there. Hampshire until recently only offered IUI & no IVF at all, it's still only one IVF cycle & it involves travelling to another clinic for EC & ET.

Fingers crossed you won't need IVF


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for replying PW.... i must be a bit dense as i kinda thought all PCTs would offer IUI purely as it's a cheaper option??  Oh well.  We shall see what happens with DH's SA next month and take it from there - i can always enquire whether IUI privately will affect our NHS IVF wait and see what they say.  Fingers and toes crossed! 

Sorry to hear about your MC


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hmm Hants didn't offer IVF as there weren't the facilities for EC & ET in the area so privately it meant travelling to London. Manchester only fund IVF as I guess although it's cheaper the % of success is smaller so in a way they could see it as not a viable option on limited funds, I didn't even know about IUI until we moved here!

I do think IUI is a valid treatment however I do feel a lot of private clinics aren't keen in it either for various reasons . You really need to check out the success rates of any clinic you are looking at doing IUI with as some are pretty poor. I know my Cons is NHS & private (we saw him privately) has very good success rates somewhat above the norm so there is a clinic out there doing a lot worse to balance it out!


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

I know the odds are pretty stacked - i think i'm just looking for hope so that if it comes to ivf i know i've done everything i can!  
I won't get my hopes up too much - we shall see what his count is looking like and take it from there.
Some of the girls i know are using these Instead Cups... maybe i should use those!
xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

If you have a look at my profile you will see I'm def pro IUI cos it worked for me, I think it should be offered by every PCT for those with unexplained infertility as the odds are ok & it's much less invasive than IVF - a gentle introduction to the drugs & the protocol. I know in the general medical world IUI isn't viewed with a great deal of approval because the succes rates are lower than IVF. 

I had a conversation with my fertility nurse who felt that those that those Cons who are experienced in doing IUI have very good success rates but those who don't do it on a regualr basis will discount it because their success rates are lower. 

I really think it's a shame that you can't try one or two cycles of IUI before IVF BUT you have to weigh up lots of pros & cons depending in your age, reason for IF etc etc.

HTH?

x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

What does HTH stand for?!?!  

DH is very happy to give IUI a go as you are right, much less invasive.
I'm absolutely fine on the fertility front and my hormone levels shows i'm a very long way off the menopause according to the FS.
DH has very low count - was 1 million, went up to 8 million in Jan and we are waiting on the next one end of June.  If it goes up again then i will definitely consider IUI as if he has 15 million pre-wash it has to be worth at least a few goes before resigning ourself to IVF.  I'm bad enough at the best of times nevermind those dastardley hormones from IVF turning me into a loon!!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

rosh75 said:


> What does HTH stand for?!?!


HTH = Hope this helps


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

I havent actually undergone any  treatment yet, so i cant comment on what its like etc (although nearly ready yo start first IUI) but i know that if you fund your own IUI in our area this does have an impact on what you will get funding for, for example i think that if you pay for 1 or 2 gos at IUI in our area the funding you would have been entitled for IVF is withdrawn, i think this is how it works anyway. So its definately worth looking into before you jump in, i would hate you to say youll have IUI and end up losing your opportunity for funded IVF.

Lyndsey


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Lyndsey - IUI isn't offered by our PCT so back to the drawing board!


----------

